# edge ota missed boat



## samntx (Oct 13, 2019)

the edge for cable, I can understand not including vue or yahoo tv... but for ota they should do everything they can to have at least one of these two added if not both.. (along with hbo now and nfl)… I can understand why cable relationships might not want them on the cable edge, but if someone is going ota, they have already lost the cable customer and they aren't buying an edge since it has no really viable streaming app.

that and only 4 tuners???? should be six as well or at least five, four is just to limiting...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

4 tuners is what the underlying OTA tuner tech. allows.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Vue is not likely to appear, sorry to say: Sony Will Shut Down PlayStation Vue Early Next Year


----------

